# Happy



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

*File Name*: Happy

*File Submitter*: jazz</p >

*File Submitted*: 22 Mar 2015

*File Category*: Slingshots

Hi all,

This is a composite version of couple of similar designs I found here in the forum and therefore owe my gratitude to all of them.

This one suits my hand well and you can adjust it in many ways: curves of the handle, width of the forks, length of the forks etc.

jazz

Click here to download this file


----------

